# Heated/cooled dog crates



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Just saw these dog crates in a dog mag, look interesting but very expensive. Anyone used one or seen one in person yet? The larger models apparently aren't available yet.

http://www.komfortpets.com/


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I Could Use A Couple For My Private Jet.


----------

